# Roller Coaster Tycoon 2 data error



## ladykk212 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm having problems installing RCT2 I start to install it and I go through but when it gets to the setup it stops almost halfway and says:


Component: Default Component
File Group: Default File Group
File: E:\data2.cab
Error: Data Error (cyclic redundancy check.)

So I need help I have a Windows Vista.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Cyclic Redundancy errors are usually caused by dirt or scratches on the CD or a problem with the data cable.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello Ladyk
as koala said this could be a bad CD
try to copy the CD Content to your Hard Disk
if the same error appears, well, this means that your CD is damaged or too scratched


----------

